# Random Mice at Blackthorn Stud



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cleaning out day and yes, I took more photos! Sorry  :lol:

Silver and agouti tans:













































Black and chocolate Dutch:




































And lastly, a strapping, huge fawn buck bred by Laoshu:









Sarah xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, how I love that agouti tan! *drool*

The fawn is A^y? Nice, anyway, it that's true.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

beautiful as usual sarah


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahY said:


> Cleaning out day and yes, I took more photos!


Aaaah, I see you were singing whilst you were cleaning them out, Sarah :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks guys! Yes moustress, the fawn is Aya pp. I did think of you when I was posting that picture, he's veeeerrry orange 

Sarah xxx


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Still a stamp on that agouti tan and pop it in the post please Sarah!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tratallen said:


> SarahY said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaah, I see you were singing whilst you were cleaning them out, Sarah :lol: :lol: :lol:


love it.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I want the agouti tan. Can you put it in a box and send him to the US? 

BTW, are fawns in the UK usually so bright? I pictured them a bit darker, but that might just be my own bias since I breed red.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice choc dutch there Sarah, cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I;ve been working to get the red orange in my agoutis; I really like them to have a nice warm color. I've had agouti tans in the past, and hope to have them again soon. First, though I need to produce an agouti buck to breed to my red tan boy. (Yes, red tan!) I still haven't managed to get a good picture showing the line between the upper color and the lower color, but I swear it's there!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Great photos as usual Sarah  
I am pleased to see "chunky monkey mouse" has settled in well :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oooo, lovely mice  I just adore your Agouti Tan, such a lovely rich colour and soo pretty!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Good mice Sarah, somewhat overshadowed by the rapier like wit of Naomi on this occasion.


----------

